# Visa L1 issue - Please helppppppp



## tonytran822012 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Please help to take a look my special case and help if you have experience in L1 visa.

- I were working for a company in my country which has headquarters in US. I got visa L1 to work with client in US. I finished assignment in US after 3 months and backed to my country for continue working. However, I resigned the company in my country 5 months later.

- At this time, my L1 visa was still NOT expired (1 year) so I use it to re-enter US again and NOW I am living in US. When going to airport, they accept 3 years by stamping on I-94. It means I can live in US in 3 years.

- Currently, my L1 visa expired, however, I-94 is still valid to 2015. So, I have some below concerns

+ Could I stay eligible in US to 2015 that was defined on I-94?
+ If I can stay in US to 2015, can I legally find a job? Do other company accept L1 visa when they hire me? Or, they have to sponsor other visa before hiring me (Ex: H1B, Green Card, etc ...). If they don't sponsor other visa for me, are there any ways i find a job?
+ Although my visa expired but I-94 is still valid to 2015, could I extend my Visa so I can back to my country and return to US again?
+ Could I apply Green Card? I heard that we can apply Green Card with L1 visa, is it correct?

Thank you very much for your helps.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you sure your L1 was still valid? Because you didn't fulfill the requirements for the L1 anymore: working for that 1 company. The L1 is based upon you working for that 1 employer... 
So I would think you are in overstay. But maybe I see it wrong?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your L1 is tied to your position in the sponsoring company. You entered the US claiming to be on L1 with company X but knowing you are not an employee of that company. 

You have no valid L1 so you cannot apply for a Green Card.

Going by what you posted here I can only second EVHB.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ogh dear .. you are in the US illlegally and are currently adding to your US ban time ..you should have left the US the week you lost your job

you also entered the US fraudulently 
Time to quietly leave 

Go see an Aila lawyer if you wish to confirm 

EDIT...

I see you have aleady been told by a top 
aila lawyer on another site ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> ogh dear .. you are in the US illlegally and are currently adding to your US ban time ..you should have left the US the week you lost your job
> 
> you also entered the US fraudulently
> Time to quietly leave
> ...


Posting all over, hoping to hear what suits?


----------



## tonytran822012 (Feb 22, 2012)

tonytran822012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help to take a look my special case and help if you have experience in L1 visa.
> 
> ...


Actually I gave the wrong information, I am still employee of my company. I want to take non-paid leave for 6 months and my company accepted. Could you please tell me the next steps I should do? I intend to continue to go to school, is it possible?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tonytran822012 said:


> Actually I gave the wrong information, I am still employee of my company. I want to take non-paid leave for 6 months and my company accepted. Could you please tell me the next steps I should do? I intend to continue to go to school, is it possible?


I think you are talking rubbish ..... Your L-1 is only valid if you are working for the company. Never heard of an L-1 recipient getting 6 months unpaid leave for someone to go to school.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tonytran822012 said:


> Actually I gave the wrong information, I am still employee of my company. I want to take non-paid leave for 6 months and my company accepted. Could you please tell me the next steps I should do? I intend to continue to go to school, is it possible?


The answer is no. Your legal stay in the US is tied to your purpose driven visa. L1 is not for educational purposes.


----------

